# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A do të martoheshit me një femër më të madhe se ju në moshë?

## Elbasan_city

A do te doni qe te martoheni me nje vajze me te madhe se mosha juaj edhe nqs do te kishte femije???Gjithashtu edhe per ju vajzat do te martohesh me nje djale me te vogel se mosha juaj??
Un per veten time do te thoshja PO sepse dashuria nuk njeh moshe dhe nese dashuria eshte e paster pse jo...
Ja dhe nje shembull Po marrim Anna Oscar eshte martuar me nje 23 vjecar kur vet eshte nja 45 vjece me duket nese nuk gaboj..

----------


## BEHARI

> A do te doni qe te martoheni me nje vajze me te madhe se mosha juaj edhe nqs do te kishte femije???Gjithashtu edhe per ju vajzat do te martohesh me nje djale me te vogel se mosha juaj??
> Un per veten time do te thoshja PO sepse dashuria nuk njeh moshe dhe nese dashuria eshte e paster pse jo...
> Ja dhe nje shembull Po marrim Anna Oscar eshte martuar me nje 23 vjecar kur vet eshte nja 45 vjece me duket nese nuk gaboj..


kadegorikisht Joooooooooo!
behet fjale per martese te vertete.
Kurse Anna Oskar mund te jet martuar 30 here,dhe mund martohet perseri.
shqiptarve nuk do jau uroja nje gje te tille.

----------


## FLORIRI

S'esht cudi

----------


## AlbaneZ

Ka plot raste te tilla dhe ju ecen sh mire lidhja.Pra nuk do e perjashtoja (Kuptohet jo me diference te madhe moshe)  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ajzberg

Ne shumicen e rasteve eshte interesi qe i bashkon keto lloj ciftesh dhe jo dashuria

----------


## LoveLyBruneTT

> Gjithashtu edhe per ju vajzat do te martohesh me nje djale me te vogel se mosha juaj??


Dhe cilen  moshe  quani  ju me  te  vogel?  
1,  2 , vjet  me te  vogel  ky  eshte  limit  mendoj  une,  nuk  do ishte  ndonje  Big  deal   pranushem   nese vertet   e don ..... :syte zemra:  

Ndersa persa i perket:




> A do te doni qe te martoheni me nje vajze me te madhe se mosha juaj edhe nqs do te kishte *femije*???


*Never  .*  Nuk  me intereson se sa mund ta  Dua,  do  preferoja ti  shifja  gjerat realisht  jo Verberisht  nga  Dashuria.

----------


## YaSmiN

Varet nga diferenca e moshes por zakonisht kur kane diference te madhe kane shume interesa te tjera ne qoftese arrijne ate shkalle.Me shume se 2 vjet diference nga mosha ime une personalisht nuk doja.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

sdo deshiroja te martohesha me nje mashkull me te vogel se une, sadoqe te qepen keq keta vogelushet lol...no seriously, do me vinte turp (sinqerisht :P)

----------


## Darius

Prit se eshte duke te te dhene pergjigje njera dhe pastaj te pergjigjem edhe une.

(respekt per seksin e dobet  :perqeshje:  )

----------


## TiLoNcE

> Alketin e ka reject perenia kur i thojn i llafe.
> Apo jo rexho?
> 
> Alketo mos e shejv se s'ka pereni.
> 
> 
> Per sa i perket nje vajze me te madhe se mua, hmm vetem nqs diferenca do ishte 1 vit e posht (may be).
> 
> Po te ishte me kalamoj, pfff sbohet fjal fare. Skena mosh me rrit kopilat e botes.
> ...


Dashuria nuk njef mosh.Dashuria nuk mbledh e zbret vitet ,thjesht dashuron.Sa zgjasin kto martesa ?kjo osht pun tjeter.Plus martesa nuk osht gjithmon rjedhoj e dashnis 
Kur po folsha i her  ket zotnin e citum per  Ashton kutcher e Demi Moore ma boni " Epo osht Demi Moore ajo.Si vej ic faj ."
So if nje graja osht hot,smart,and *loaded* te gjith ju qe kerceni  e deklaroni ncuq ncuq jo vetem do martoheshit po do i lanit dhe ato..corapet corapet
1-2 vjet nuk osht diferenc e modhe.Njof cifte te tilla dhe kalojn per mrekulli tzotit.Po prap secili e zgjidh jeten ashu si do.
E rencishme ne nje cift nuk osht mosha po osht perputhja e menimeve,deshirave,interesat osht pasioni,pershtatja dhe sidomos osht te qenurit "*The one*" per nj-tj.


kshu kshu 
p.s Darius mir mir shyqyr qe shef ene ata te mceftit ti lol
kshu kshu

----------


## Del Monako

> Dashuria nuk njef mosh.Dashuria nuk mbledh e zbret vitet ,thjesht dashuron.Sa zgjasin kto martesa ?kjo osht pun tjeter.Plus martesa nuk osht gjithmon rjedhoj e dashnis 
> Kur po folsha i her  ket zotnin e citum per  Ashton kutcher e Demi Moore ma boni " Epo osht Demi Moore ajo.Si vej ic faj ."
> So if nje graja osht hot,smart,and *loaded* te gjith ju qe kerceni  e deklaroni ncuq ncuq jo vetem do martoheshit po do i lanit dhe ato..corapet corapet
> 1-2 vjet nuk osht diferenc e modhe.Njof cifte te tilla dhe kalojn per mrekulli tzotit.Po prap secili e zgjidh jeten ashu si do.
> E rencishme ne nje cift nuk osht mosha po osht perputhja e menimeve,deshirave,interesat osht pasioni,pershtatja dhe sidomos osht te qenurit "*The one*" per nj-tj.
> 
> kshu kshu



Duartrokitje. Ja kush i ve pikat mbi i.  :ngerdheshje: 





> So if nje graja osht hot,smart,


Je si ato shkrimtaret qe kan stilin e tyre edhe dallohen qe nga prologu.

Ne gjith boten me kerku, sgje kshu fjalish, te ndertuara me kaq strukture linguistike edhe varietet. 


 :xhemla:

----------


## Darius

Atij zoterise siper vetes si ke thene gje hic per Kutcher dhe D.Moore se pergjigja do kishte qene ndryshe.  :perqeshje: . Jo per gje po mesa e njoh une se ka zakon te pergjigjet ashtu hic. (jo aq thate dmth)...

Nejse mosha edhe ka edhe ska rendesi. Rendesi ka ajo qe ndjen per tjetrin. Moshen e vene re te tjeret, jo ata qe i perkasin relates. Me e forta eshte qe ata qe lidhen jane rehat me njeri tjetrin ndersa ata qe skane pune fare merren me moshen se sa diference kane dhe si e bene kete 'budallallik'. 
Njeriun se afron mosha po zemra dhe shpirti. Nese keto te dyja perputhen atehere diferenca ne moshe nuk luan hic rrol.

----------


## Del Monako

> Atij zoterise siper vetes si ke thene gje hic per Kutcher dhe D.Moore se pergjigja do kishte qene ndryshe. . Jo per gje po mesa e njoh une se ka zakon te pergjigjet ashtu hic. (jo aq thate dmth)...
> 
> Nejse mosha edhe ka edhe ska rendesi. Rendesi ka ajo qe ndjen per tjetrin. Moshen e vene re te tjeret, jo ata qe i perkasin relates. Me e forta eshte qe ata qe lidhen jane rehat me njeri tjetrin ndersa ata qe skane pune fare merren me moshen se sa diference kane dhe si e bene kete 'budallallik'. 
> Njeriun se afron mosha po zemra dhe shpirti. Nese keto te dyja perputhen atehere diferenca ne moshe nuk luan hic rrol.



Leje mos ma kundershto tashi se ka shkrujt si me qen zedhensja e kryeministrit. I ka ndertu ato fjalite gjithe figura letrare. Kur e thot Xhej s'diskutohet mo, apo jo?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Darius

Nuk e kundershtoj jo  :buzeqeshje: 

p.s. Meqe ra fjala, nice avatar. Kam patur kaseten dikur. Traviata ne Scala...

----------


## Mendimi_Juaj

Pasi lexova kete teme thash te them dicka pak si interesante.

Nga aspekti shkencore sdi sa keni lexuar por ne aspektin seksual pershtaten shume mire nje mashkull 25 vjeqar dhe nje femer 40 vjeqare.

Arsyeja eshte sepse mashkulli ne kete kohe eshte i fuqishem, energjik dhe nuk pyet per asgje, ndersa femra ne kete moshe eshte e pjekur, me pervoje, dhe gati ne fazen e menopauzes ( kohe kur ndalojne menstroacionet) dhe eshte e liruar nga iluzionet e rinise, dhe gjithashtu nuk ka shume frike nga shtatzania, dmth eshte e lire nga mendja.

Kete e kam lexuar dhe eshte e vertete ne aspektin shkencore, por une nuk mbeshtes parimet e tilla.

Me mire mashkulli te jete me i vjeter te pakten 2 vite dhe jo me shume se 5 vite

----------


## mario_kingu

1 deri ne 2 sthem gje me shum ja fus vrapit :d

----------


## RaPSouL

Nuk Ka rendesi shume mosha por me shume rendesi ka dashuria a vjen nga zemra apo nga goja  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## goldian

une se kam problem te jete me e madhe se une
ju betohem se me momente te bukura kalon me nje te madhe se me nje adoleshente
flas si dashnore se si gru e kisha marre deri 20 vjet me te madhe

----------


## Fiona

Un per vete s'besoj se do ta boja. Megjithate po qe 1-2 vjet me i vogel, ehhh* sikur hahet...po pastaj kur fillon 5,10,15 vjet me i vogel cuni. Kurr!!!

----------


## Poison_Ivy

Varet nga martesa. Nqs je alla Elizabeth Taylor dhe i koleksionon Toy-Boys nuk e ke problem. Nqs je old-fashioned atehere normailsht qe nuk te ngjit. 

Une per vete vdes per cunat e vegjel. Ato momentet e para jane vetem qejf, se e di qe nuk ka shonce me u tall me ty. Burrat e rritur e kane ate charmin e tyre poooor, ndonjehere jane "te rende" dhe behen vesvese.

Per mua, mashkulli ideal do ishte 2-3 vjet me i vogel, i kulturuar, por te ishte nga ata meshkujt qe duken gjithmone si kalamaj te shfrenuar qe nuk lene gur ne vend.
Me ata nuk merzitesh kurre...  :shkelje syri:  (e kam nga eksperienca  :pa dhembe:  )

----------

